# Pants? Now now I mean the actual pants.



## burninghalogen (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey all I'm starting fire school in about a week and a half and I do have ems pants but they all have the side pockets on them and I need a navy blue straight uniform pant for fire school as part of our dress code.... any thoughts on where to buy a cheap couple pairs I was thinking maybe walmart or something maybe?

I'm in Ohio just fyi, any help or thoughts would be greatly appreciated

Thanks in advance all :wacko:


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 20, 2009)

****ies are popular for fire training, as they are both durable and inexpensive, as well as readily available just about anywhere.  I would, however, ask my instructors for their opinions, as I am sure you are not the first to ask this, and they may have recommendations and sources for you.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ebay, Walmart, Target, KMart, Sears, JCPenney,


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 20, 2009)

burninghalogen said:


> Hey all I'm starting fire school in about a week and a half and I do have ems pants but they all have the side pockets on them and I need a navy blue straight uniform pant for fire school as part of our dress code.... any thoughts on where to buy a cheap couple pairs I was thinking maybe walmart or something maybe?
> 
> I'm in Ohio just fyi, any help or thoughts would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thanks in advance all :wacko:




Do you know anyone about your size who was in the previous class?


----------



## medic417 (Feb 20, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> Do you know anyone about your size who was in the previous class?




Now thats just cheap.  Just make sure they are not big time crotch scratchers that weakened the threads or you might give everyone a little more insight than they need or want.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 20, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Now thats just cheap.  Just make sure they are not big time crotch scratchers that weakened the threads or you might give everyone a little more insight than they need or want.



Hey! What is wrong with used gear?! (Unless of course they were an itchy person.)


----------



## karaya (Feb 20, 2009)

Some ****ies at Walmart should do the trick.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 20, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hey! What is wrong with used gear?! (Unless of course they were an itchy person.)


Never really thought of my britches as "gear" before, lol.  I always thought of them as simply something to put my "gear" in.


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 21, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Now thats just cheap.  Just make sure they are not big time crotch scratchers that weakened the threads or you might give everyone a little more insight than they need or want.



I'd rather borrow a pair of good pants than buy that cheap crap at WalMart. But that's just me.

Reduce, Reuse, Recycle!


----------



## medic417 (Feb 21, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> I'd rather borrow a pair of good pants than buy that cheap crap at WalMart. But that's just me.
> 
> Reduce, Reuse, Recycle!



lol.  But true.


----------



## DevilDuckie (Feb 21, 2009)

What movie is that from?


----------



## HasTy (Feb 21, 2009)

I had to wear Red Kapp "britches" for my paramedic program they are navy blue and very comfortable...They also held up to my bending and kneeling all the time...now that I have failed out of medic school they are also some great work britches...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 22, 2009)

DevilDuckie said:


> What movie is that from?



I know he is banned and that this has nothing to do with pants, but I had to say it. 

He's never seen Dr. Strangelove????????:wacko:

Ok, back on topic.....


----------



## medic417 (Feb 22, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I know he is banned and that this has nothing to do with pants, but I had to say it.
> 
> He's never seen Dr. Strangelove????????:wacko:
> 
> Ok, back on topic.....




Who's banned?  Dr Strangelove?


As to pants buy quality and in the long run they will be cheaper.


----------



## karaya (Feb 22, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Who's banned? Dr Strangelove?
> 
> 
> As to pants buy quality and in the long run they will be cheaper.


 

No, DevilDuckie who posted the photo of Dr. Strangelove was banned.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 22, 2009)

karaya said:


> No, DevilDuckie who posted the photo of Dr. Strangelove was banned.




So your avatar is Dr. Strangelove?


----------



## karaya (Feb 22, 2009)

medic417 said:


> So your avatar is Dr. Strangelove?


 
Yes, it is from the movie _Dr. Strangelove_ with Peter Sellers.  That is not me in the avatar.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 22, 2009)

karaya said:


> Yes, it is from the movie _Dr. Strangelove_ with Peter Sellers.  That is not me in the avatar.



Well thats a relief.  I was a little worried.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 22, 2009)

karaya said:


> Yes, it is from the movie _Dr. Strangelove_ with Peter Sellers.  That is not me in the avatar.



*Gasp!* It isn't?!?!

I love that movie. I've watched it several times while on duty. Everyone thinks it is funny for a 19 y/o to enjoy a movie from that time period!


----------



## karaya (Feb 22, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> *Gasp!* It isn't?!?!


 
Yes, I'm sure it's disappointing


----------



## Jon (Feb 22, 2009)

Walmart, Kmart, and JC Penny's all have ****ies or ****ies knockoffs... and the pants are pretty well made.

Just make sure you get ones that fit well... and depending on the style of pants, you may need to pull a logo patch thing off of the pants. (****ies have a weird color one on the knee).


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 22, 2009)

Jon said:


> Just make sure you get ones that fit well....



Ha! So true. I've had pairs that I thought might fit....some end up fitting like a burlap sack, others you have to keep pulling down so they don't ride to high on you!


----------



## BLSBoy (Feb 23, 2009)

Ensure that your clothing that you wear under turnout gear is 100% cotton or wool, or is a cotton/wool/nomex blend.


----------



## mikeN (Feb 23, 2009)

I believe you can get Bauer pants without the side pockets.


----------

